# Square Credit Card Reader for TIPS?



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a SQUARE account for my photo business. Would I be violating any rules if I posted this in my car? (maybe on the back of the front passenger seat?) Letting PACS know they can tip with plastic?

I'm guessing it won't change much, but it may help produce a few more tips......? Plants the thought in the pacs head at least.

Rules against it?

I'd post a little sign that reads something like "Tip are not required, but always appreciated. Thank you.".


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

There ya go.... Nice and clean and professional looking (more or less). I recommend these "Sticker Shields". I didn't want to ruin my window tinting. They are just like those clear stickers the oil change garages put inside your windshields.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I have the Square reader and am waiting on the free Paypal reader to arrive. Still have not put the signage up but I will look into the sticker shields as I need something. How about the back of the headrests towards the rider??


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

who would be insane enough to hand you their credit card and hope you don't steal their information with a sketchy card reader just over a tip? good luck with that


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

The CC info is not stored in my phone. I explain that to pax. Yesterday I got a tip for $15 for a trip from Naperville to Bartlett, fyi. I'm sure he saw my sign.... cash tip

LadtD, I tried that first but I couldn't get anything to stick to the seat. Weird.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

df60532 said:


> There ya go.... Nice and clean and professional looking (more or less). I recommend these "Sticker Shields". I didn't want to ruin my window tinting. They are just like those clear stickers the oil change garages put inside your windshields.


There called cling on. Just so ppl know. They are easy to remove from window..


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> who would be insane enough to hand you their credit card and hope you don't steal their information with a sketchy card reader just over a tip? good luck with that


That's what I'm saying. I wouldn't hand mine to a driver I just met so why would others do to us. I think it's bad idea but to each there only


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> who would be insane enough to hand you their credit card and hope you don't steal their information with a sketchy card reader just over a tip? good luck with that





uberRonSmith said:


> That's what I'm saying. I wouldn't hand mine to a driver I just met so why would others do to us. I think it's bad idea but to each there only


They're pretty common these days with livery drivers - every driver I know use them. I've run hundreds of thousands of dollars over the years with them through my car service without issue. No one has ever questioned it or was hesitant to give me their card as paymentrs using one of these app based credit card processors. I don't use square, I use a similar service, but they're very secure and safe. I've never had a problem with a single transaction.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> They're pretty common these days with livery drivers - every driver I know use them. I've run hundreds of thousands of dollars over the years with them through my car service without issue. No one has ever questioned it or was hesitant to give me their card as paymentrs using one of these app based credit card processors. I don't use square, I use a similar service, but they're very secure and safe. I've never had a problem with a single transaction.


Do u drive for uber and use this device?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Do u drive for uber and use this device?


I've driven people with uber black. They needed a ride back from where they came from, so i gave them a better price and cut uber out of the equation. Just ran their cards myself. I try to do that every chance i get. Steal customers from uber and i receive 100% of the profits. Never used it for tips though.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> They're pretty common these days with livery drivers - every driver I know use them. I've run hundreds of thousands of dollars over the years with them through my car service without issue. No one has ever questioned it or was hesitant to give me their card as paymentrs using one of these app based credit card processors. I don't use square, I use a similar service, but they're very secure and safe. I've never had a problem with a single transaction.


its not the same environment. people feel more comfortable when they are in a company owned and operated commercial livery vehicle. there is a company with money they can sue if they have an issue. some guy in a honda named pablo reaching for their american express would make anyone feel uncomfortable. Also, uber will terminate you for this, its not worth the extra $15 a month in tips you may get


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> its not the same environment. people feel more comfortable when they are in a company owned and operated commercial livery vehicle. there is a company with money they can sue if they have an issue. some guy in a honda named pablo reaching for their american express would make anyone feel uncomfortable. Also, uber will terminate you for this, its not worth the extra $15 a month in tips you may get


You have an attitude problem. My sign is clearly worded in such a way that it FOLLOWS Uber's policies. It seems to me that you do not respect Uber drivers enough to pay one with a CC. That's YOUR opinion, not necessarily anyone elses.

I think I give pax a good impression of what type of person I am if we happen to have a lengthy conversation. If people like you, and trust you, it's not such a big deal.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

df60532 said:


> You have an attitude problem. My sign is clearly worded in such a way that it FOLLOWS Uber's policies. It seems to me that you do not respect Uber drivers enough to pay one with a CC. That's YOUR opinion, not necessarily anyone elses.
> 
> I think I give pax a good impression of what type of person I am if we happen to have a lengthy conversation. If people like you, and trust you, it's not such a big deal.


Again, you can NOT accept or ask for a credit card from anyone in your vehicle. You WILL be terminated for this. Has nothing to do with me having an attitude problem, its their policy. Don't be a dope.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know jrockstan you are the one acting like a dope by opening your mouth go back and re-read that email that you posted......you will see that it says "ask or pressure" passengers NOT for using square so go sit down, grab your sippy cup, strap on your bib and RE-READ the entire email
And if you don't understand it then maybe someone else can explain it to you.........sheesh it DOESN'T say using square for processing tips it said "asking or pressuring" which is not the same as using one for tips........now sit there and type anything you want acting rough and tough behind s keyboard while I sit here and laugh...,......go ahead.....we all are waiting for your response


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm considering jailbreaking my old iPhone 4s so it only runs the square app and attaching it to backseat headrest just to give pax the option to tip. With a sign of course stating tips not required but appreciated. Just trying to figure out how to attach the phone.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Bungee cords or maybe duct tape.......


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

The fact that you're trying to use a credit card service to do this is probably going to prompt questions from pax to Goober fairly quickly and you'll be deactivated in short order.

But hey, do what you want, I guess.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> The fact that you're trying to use a credit card service to do this is probably going to prompt questions from pax to Goober fairly quickly and you'll be deactivated in short order.
> 
> But hey, do what you want, I guess.


We are allowed to accept tips just not ask for them. Making it easier for a pax to tip is good business sense.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Bungee cords or maybe duct tape.......


Duct tape is the solution for everything isn't it?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm thinking about putting this sign... I accept cash, square, PayPal.. Don't think it's gonna be a problem but you never know..


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I'm thinking about putting this sign... I accept cash, square, PayPal.. Don't think it's gonna be a problem but you never know..
> View attachment 36864


We are not employers remember? We are contractors.


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

I use square every day for my business, very reliable and safe, but they also charge around two and a half percent for each transaction,and if you are going to use it for tips, to me it just makes no sense, most people will use cash to tip, 
I also used Pay-Pal it wasn't as reliable as Square, but I still have it if I need it


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

jRockstan said:


> its not the same environment. people feel more comfortable when they are in a company owned and operated commercial livery vehicle. there is a company with money they can sue if they have an issue. some guy in a honda named pablo reaching for their american express would make anyone feel uncomfortable. Also, uber will terminate you for this, its not worth the extra $15 a month in tips you may get


Forget it , it's not worth commenting on what you wrote down
Uber On!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dutch369 said:


> I use square every day for my business, very reliable and safe, but they also charge around two and a half percent for each transaction,and if you are going to use it for tips, to me it just makes no sense, most people will use cash to tip,
> I also used Pay-Pal it wasn't as reliable as Square, but I still have it if I need it


People who plan on tipping in an uber will usually have cash and use it.

People who decide to tip after learning it's not included, and who have cash will generally use cash.

People who decide to tip after learning it's not included but who don't have cash on them will be unable to without another way. I have had quite a few of those. I paid the % on each one. So for every $10 I got on Square I paid what? 25 cents? I gained $9.75 when I would have likely received nothing otherwise.

I'll pay 25 cents for $10 all day long.

There ARE many people who really don't carry cash anymore. Many more use that as an excuse, but why not encourage those who are not, to tip another way?

I welcome the day when one pax tells another (instead of "tips are included") "No, you're wrong, tips are NOT included, and this driver has a square reader. So we can tip."


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting, I have not yet received one tip using a square reader, Love to hear how the conversation goes on all these $10 tips.
And many still do carry cash, or maybe I'm just lucky picking up cash carrying customers


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe it was a fluke, but (as I said before) I received a $15 tip the first day I posted the sign. I don't ask for tips, and I certainly don't pressure anyone to do it.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> That's what I'm saying. I wouldn't hand mine to a driver I just met so why would others do to us. I think it's bad idea but to each there only


Do you give your card to your waiter or 7/11 clerk?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

ulf said:


> Do you give your card to your waiter or 7/11 clerk?


I don't go to 7/11 but I get ur point. I might be over thinking It. If it works for others that's awesome. I'm not gonna go that far for tip though.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

df60532 said:


> There ya go.... Nice and clean and professional looking (more or less). I recommend these "Sticker Shields". I didn't want to ruin my window tinting. They are just like those clear stickers the oil change garages put inside your windshields.


Thanks for the advice. Got the sticker shields from Amazon. Would you be willing to share the digital file you created?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> Again, you can NOT accept or ask for a credit card from anyone in your vehicle. You WILL be terminated for this. Has nothing to do with me having an attitude problem, its their policy. Don't be a dope.


A sign stating you have a square reader is not asking for a credit card. It's offering an alternative way to accept a tip if the pax doesn't have cash.

Square is not a flyby night company. They have been around for years. You very likely used square and not realized it. I first saw it when we ordered take out. They used it to accept credit cards if we didn't have cash. I've purchased items on Craigslist with someone who had a square.

Paypals here is new and PayPal has been around for a very long time and have a great reputation for keeping financial data secure so you can purchase things online or send people money.

Why are you so against drivers finding alternative ways to make extra money? With $1 a mile it's impossible to live on uber unless you hit a surge or drive select.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Any time a passenger says they only have a a credit card you immediately say you have Square reader to process a tip if they would like. I've been doing this since I started with no issues. No pax can deny at that point.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

ulf said:


> Do you give your card to your waiter or 7/11 clerk?


Yes, like once a week. I go to restaurants fairly regularly and they take my card, charge it, then bring it back. In fact, I'm not even sure how they add the tip if I don;t leave cash on the table. They run it through after I've signed....

I understand your fear. You got into trouble with Uber for what ever reason.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

FAC said:


> Would you be willing to share the digital file you created?


I didn't save a file. I just used Microsoft Word and typed and printing it out. You will probably have to do it a few times to get the size font. I have a basic paper cutter, easier than scissors. The Square sticker comes with the reader when you sign up.


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

FAC said:


> A sign stating you have a square reader is not asking for a credit card. It's offering an alternative way to accept a tip if the pax doesn't have cash.
> 
> Square is not a flyby night company. They have been around for years. You very likely used square and not realized it. I first saw it when we ordered take out. They used it to accept credit cards if we didn't have cash. I've purchased items on Craigslist with someone who had a square.
> 
> ...


I've had many problems with pay pals network going down while using there (swipe) A bit embarrassing...I do quite a number of transactions per week and PayPal offered me A half a percentage point lower than Square but in the end the network issues outweighed the small loss


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

You can really see a bit of age related issues here, I'm retired or of retirement age and I come from generation that used cash to tip, and I bet the ones that do tip you in cash are bit older.
I do you understand we live in a cashless society, for me The real eye-opener was Venmo
It was Suggested to me a couple years ago as a way to let's say supplement my income under the Uber umbrella.
Enjoy


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

dutch369 said:


> I've had many problems with pay pals network going down while using there (swipe) A bit embarrassing...I do quite a number of transactions per week and PayPal offered me A half a percentage point lower than Square but in the end the network issues outweighed the small loss


Good feedback because i was torn between square and PayPal. Thought maybe I'd do both. But I'll take your experience under consideration.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

dutch369 said:


> You can really see a bit of age related issues here, I'm retired or of retirement age and I come from generation that used cash to tip, and I bet the ones that do tip you in cash are bit older.
> I do you understand we live in a cashless society, for me The real eye-opener was Venmo
> It was Suggested to me a couple years ago as a way to let's say supplement my income under the Uber umbrella.
> Enjoy


Yes each generation approaches technology different. My grandmother wouldn't use an ATM machine to save her life. Once when she was short on cash she had me do it for her but that was the only time.

My mom has a smart phone but only understands a few functions. But getting her to use a cell phone in the first place was a big hurdle.

For me I was born on the cusp of technology. I remember sitting in my marketing class as a junior in college and my professor telling us what an exciting age this is with the birth of the Internet. It will change how we will do business. I couldn't grasp the concept since we were still using UNIX based email at school. My senior year Netscape 1 was released and I learned how to make websites. Tried to convince my dad to let me build a website for his car dealership but he refused. Sternly believing no one would buy a car on the Internet.

For me I have a Facebook account. Haven't figured out the need for Twitter or how to use it. My Facebook posts are fairly generic. Mostly stuff about how great the Broncos are and how Tom Brady is th antichrist. I'm thankful there were no camera phones or even cell phones when I was in high school and college. No evidence of my college antics. I like to keep a lot of my stuff private.

Then we have the millennial generation. They post everything. Their diaries. Pictures of everything they do. I just don't understand. But each generation is different.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Speaking of posting "everything" what I think is hilarious is when someone posts the following........ " I have been on here all day I think I am going to bed...goodnight! " I think to myself good lord just sign off and go to bed no need to "post" it............and by the way I have square and company provided credit card machine.......I use my square only if cab's machine goes down.....never had psngr ask or complain....... They know they have to pay regardless ....they like that I don't say "machine down I have to take you to ATM."......happen again tonight fare to K.C. from St Louis was $525 machine wouldnt take manual input from her father so spoke with him and he did manual over phone and I used square......he knew he had to pay me somehow...........


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> We are allowed to accept tips just not ask for them. Making it easier for a pax to tip is good business sense.


Sure, but I'm talking about operating within the boundaries of the rules as Goober has set forth.

Some Uber driver prompting me to tip them on a credit card reader screams "sketchy" to me. Like I said, I don't think it would take long for you to get deactivated for that behavior.

Now, you can debate whether that's fair or not until your little heart's content, I'm just saying that engaging in such activities probably isn't conducive to career longevity with Uber.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

df60532 said:


> LadtD, I tried that first but I couldn't get anything to stick to the seat. Weird.


No, don't stick it on the seat but use fishing wire or thick plastic thread which can be found in Michael's, JoAnn's and/or other craft stores. If you tell them in a craft store what you want to hang, they will help you find options. Lowes and Home Depot might have options too


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

They have real great stuff on ebay. Just make sure to put (US Sellers only) otherwise you'll be waiting a month for international orders.


----------

